# FYI - Spinosad for Armyworms



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

I honsestly didn't expect Spinosad to do that much, given how gentle it is on other creatures. But on the advice of an entomologist I tried it, and it seems to have actually worked!!!!! I'm not even seeing the big fellas today, which theoretically are not easy to kill with anything.

I used Captain Jack's Dead Bug stuff, 6 oz per gallon, 3 gallons per 1K. I sprayed at dusk, as the sun was going down, a few hours after a hard rain.

Now, it's too soon to be sure, but this is the only thing that seems to have actually had a real effect.


----------

